# New Business Venture



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey all, never really looked at social networking before, however, here goes, I just opened up a store in Pensacola that buys all precious metals, Platinum, Gold and Silver.



What makes us different, well, we operate directly with the refinery, that means no middleman putting on his commsion or profit margin and offering you less than fair market value.



We are not a Pawn Broker, Jeweler, check cashing or title loan store, in fact we do not sell anything, we simply buy precious metals for a refinery, I will take stones out and give you them back, as they have no value to me.



Generally, based on what others who have sold me say, is that we are paying anywhere from 35-55% more than all the others.



We have 7 stores, this is our first of many in Florida though.



Free estimates, no pressure, no obligation, and if you can get a better price for coins or bullion from a collector, I will tell you.



Skippy



Mr Gold of Pensacola

3503 Palafox St

Pensacola FL 32501

850-736-1299



corner of Palafox and Fairfield



If you mention PFF, I will donate 10% of the purchase price to Chandler (shizniks grandson) for the whole of April. This will come from me taking a cut, not taking it from you.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope business goes well Skippy!


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats a nice gesture skippy,,,,be blessed and highly favored....


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

GREAT GUY HIGHLY RECOMMEND HIM


----------

